# 6 foot vivarium



## Desmosedici (Jun 11, 2009)

Evening All

Im looking to buy a 6'2'2 tank in the near ish future does anybody know where I can get one and for how much?

Sensible budget not looking for anything spectacular glass front and wood surround would be nice.

Its for my fully grown Cornsnake Kellogs, hes getting a bit big for his current home

Cant buy yet as we're a bit skint but bviouslyits quite high up the priority list.

Cheers everyone


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That'll be £170 to £200.


----------

